# Should I consider Germany for work ???



## pl2ern4 (3 mo ago)

Recently I got offer and work visa to work in Germany for Munich based organisation. Yes I was applying for this for a long time. But now from news sources I got to know about the recession in upcoming months/days. I'm worried* should I still consider the role*? I'm worried about my future over there as I'm well settled professionally in India. I got to know things of day to day life gonna be expensive... Please help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As with so many things these days, it's going to depend entirely on what line of work you're in and what you hope to accomplish by relocating to Germany. Is Germany expensive? Yes, but "expensive" is generally in relationship to the salary you're earning. Is the job something you're interested in pursuing? And if so, is there opportunity for "career growth" in the position and/or organization? 

Any recession in the coming months is going to happen on a worldwide basis, given the conditions that are contributing to all the gloom and doom forecasts. Granted, by moving to Germany now, you'll be in "unfamiliar" territory when things start to get tough - but if you're resilient, you'll manage. How resilient are you in your current situation in India? Have you thought through how you'd deal with recession conditions where you are?


----------



## pl2ern4 (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply @Bevdeforges, I got job of engineer in well known fintech organisation. My main aim is to explore European culture and get some work experience too. My salary is more than average salary (as per glassdoor) of German salary (65k/annum) that job is based in Munich and I'm English (Hindi too which gonna be useless there) speaking only. Regarding growth not much difference here I can get that or more in some days.
In India I'm well-settled (in terms of job) and I'm well prepared for all the unfavourable situation. Basic necessities things are not so expensive here. We have lot many opportunities here at a moment.
Should I still consider this role?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Although 65k/year seems high compared to the national average, housing is not only expensive, but very difficult to find in Munich.

Do you have any dependents? What type of relocation assistance is your employer offering?


----------



## pl2ern4 (3 mo ago)

No dependents so far. I'm planning to shift myself. 2.5k Euro of assistance I going to get from my employer . 
Should I still consider?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Honestly, 2.5K € for a big move like that ain't much. Consider over and above the cost of packing and moving your stuff, that you'll need a good 2 to 3 months' rent up front for deposits, Makler fee (rental agent), etc.



pl2ern4 said:


> job is based in Munich and I'm English (Hindi too which gonna be useless there) speaking only.


The job may be English speaking only, but has the employer-to-be offered you any assistance in finding a place to live (i.e. someone to go with you and explain how housing stuff works in Munich)? Any German language training? You'll need at least some basic German to negotiate the various registrations involved - setting up a bank account, registering your residence, etc. Perhaps the employer would be willing to set you up with a colleague who can assist in that part of the move.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

pl2ern4 said:


> 2.5k Euro of assistance I going to get from my employer .


That is not going to get you far. It is very difficult for newly arrived foreigners to find accommodation in Germany. A very small (25m2) furnished apartment will cost about 1500€/month in Munich and is really not suitable as a long-term solution. 

If I were you, I'd try to negotiate 6 months furnished accommodation and assistance in finding long-term housing. Employers know that it is difficult to find accommodation in Munich and might be willing to negotiate.


----------



## Rachel_WLT (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi, I seriously need some advice from this group. We reside in Singapore, but as you may know it's quite hard to get a permanent residence in SG, my husband and I are trying to migrate. Recently, my husband got an offer to work in Munich EUR75K per annum. Do you think the amount is sufficient for two of us in a city like Munich? Compared to SG, we will be earning less since I won't be able to work there. However, we would like to consider it since we want to a stable family life without having to worry about work passes. Is it hard to get a permanenet residence in Germany after working there for a while? I'm an accountant and will it be hard to look for a job there? Ps. We both don't speak German.

Thanks in advance and any sugesstion and inputs are welcome !


----------



## pl2ern4 (3 mo ago)

Rachel_WLT said:


> Hi, I seriously need some advice from this group. We reside in Singapore, but as you may know it's quite hard to get a permanent residence in SG, my husband and I are trying to migrate. Recently, my husband got an offer to work in Munich EUR75K per annum. Do you think the amount is sufficient for two of us in a city like Munich? Compared to SG, we will be earning less since I won't be able to work there. However, we would like to consider it since we want to a stable family life without having to worry about work passes. Is it hard to get a permanenet residence in Germany after working there for a while? I'm an accountant and will it be hard to look for a job there? Ps. We both don't speak German.
> 
> Thanks in advance and any sugesstion and inputs are welcome !


Did you get relocation assistance? if yes then how much? are they helping you to find home to stay? I got to know Munich is quite expensive.


----------



## Rachel_WLT (Jul 16, 2021)

pl2ern4 said:


> Did you get relocation assistance? if yes then how much? are they helping you to find home to stay? I got to know Munich is quite expensive.


the company said they will take care of accommodation in the first few months, minimum 3 months.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Rachel_WLT said:


> Recently, my husband got an offer to work in Munich EUR75K per annum. Do you think the amount is sufficient for two of us in a city like Munich? Compared to SG, we will be earning less since I won't be able to work there. However, we would like to consider it since we want to a stable family life without having to worry about work passes. Is it hard to get a permanenet residence in Germany after working there for a while?


It is not that difficult to obtain permanent residency in Germany for qualified candidates. Your husband's salary qualifies him for a Blue Card and with basic (B1) knowledge of German he could qualify in 21 months (you would need 5 years) for permanent residence. Keep in mind that German permanent residence can become void if you are no longer actually resident. 

Although 75k/year is a good salary, it really depends on how much you have to pay for rent. Try to negotiate accommodation for 6 months as well as assistance in find long-term housing. Your chances of finding a landlord willing to rent to you would be much higher if your husband's employer would be willing to be the guarantor. 

You can contact the Big 4 regarding accounting jobs as well as the larger consulting companies. If you have experience, you might be be able to find a job. You should definitely start learning German ASAP.


----------

